# canon recalls shipment of 5d iii



## lqqkoutboy (Apr 12, 2012)

Got a call from buydig today on my 5d iii shipment. Their stock arrived today but canon has recalled all current stock and instructed them not to shhip until further notice. Somethjngs up. Anyone have ideas? Now hav wont have a camera for the weekend.


----------



## T16r4-ME (Apr 12, 2012)

Same from my vendor. Got a call that my camera was shipping and 10 mins later another that Canon wanted all inventory returned and to give no explanation to the customers. The vendor did say they have never seen this happen before.


----------



## NoltaN (Apr 12, 2012)

I actually just sent Craig a message about this. Beach Camera called me this morning and cancelled my order as well. He said that Canon pulled the shipment and it may be related to a recall. The Beach associate said the Canon rep wasn't clear as to what happened but mentioned that there would be an announcement next week if necessary. I guess I have to wait a little longer for my camera .


----------



## JR (Apr 12, 2012)

Wow! That does not sound good. Looks like they found something wrong afterall. Wonder if we will know what happens eventually...


----------



## JR (Apr 12, 2012)

As i mention on another thread already, on second thought, could any of these delays have anything to do with how manufacturing was hit last year in asia for camera companies? I mean if they had to setup shop in a different plan, maybe things are not that smooth at first?


----------



## skitron (Apr 12, 2012)

Three posts from three brand new ID's that were created today within a span of under 15 minutes. 

Hmmmm..........


----------



## HurtinMinorKey (Apr 12, 2012)

^ good catch.


----------



## skitron (Apr 12, 2012)

HurtinMinorKey said:


> ^ good catch.



Yeah....I'm thinking this gets a [CR0]...


----------



## lessmore (Apr 12, 2012)

The posters list specific stores, it should be easy enough to confirm or debunk the thread by making a phone call or two.


----------



## NoltaN (Apr 12, 2012)

skitron said:


> Three posts from three brand new ID's that were created today within a span of under 15 minutes.
> 
> Hmmmm..........



I've been viewing this site for almost a year now...there's another post on potn as well. This isn't some troll post. Why would I go out of my way to say that I'm not going to be getting my much anticipated 5d3 if it wasn't true 

http://photography-on-the.net/forum/showthread.php?p=14254067#post14254067


----------



## JR (Apr 12, 2012)

I am sure this topic will get more airtime soon because this would be of interest to many to understand why shipment are call back. I hear the comment about new members, but on the flip side if i had ordered a 3500 camera and it got delayed or called back, it would prompt me to write about it as well...

Lets see if other members were i mpacted by this also...


----------



## epsiloneri (Apr 12, 2012)

NoltaN said:


> This isn't some troll post.


That's not a very convincing, you know. It's like saying "I am not lying".


----------



## Orion (Apr 12, 2012)

Admins can see IP sig and know if it is the same person. Usually that's how I get them as a MOD, but there are other tricks via admin panel.

If there ever is a recall, it would be no big deal for me. . . . as long as they do it after wedding season haha


----------



## neuroanatomist (Apr 12, 2012)

Obviously, it's being recalled because the RRS camera plate doesn't fit properly.


----------



## JR (Apr 12, 2012)

neuroanatomist said:


> Obviously, it's being recalled because the RRS camera plate doesn't fit properly.



Or the light leak issue! CR guy has confirmed this as well...so seem to be true aftall althought no official responce from Canon.


----------



## rhommel (Apr 12, 2012)

how about now?

http://www.canonrumors.com/2012/04/canon-eos-5d-mark-iii-recall/


----------



## skitron (Apr 12, 2012)

Well, two of the retailers are actually one in the same Beach Camera = Buydig from what I've seen digging around.

But hey, now that it made the breaking headline here, I suppose it should be discussed ad-nauseum!

I will say if this turns [CR5] I agree Canon should pull them out of the supply chain as opposed to selling them and then doing warranty on all of them.


----------



## Astro (Apr 12, 2012)

Orion said:


> Admins can see IP sig and know if it is the same person. Usually that's how I get them as a MOD, but there are other tricks via admin panel.



ever heard of dynamic IP ??

and even when he has a static IP he could use a proxy.


----------



## skitron (Apr 12, 2012)

NoltaN said:


> skitron said:
> 
> 
> > Three posts from three brand new ID's that were created today within a span of under 15 minutes.
> ...



http://www.canonrumors.com/forum/index.php?topic=5619.0

Well, there you go! But you gotta admit the circumstances surrounding the first three posts were a bit odd to say the least...


----------



## marekjoz (Apr 12, 2012)

neuroanatomist said:


> Obviously, it's being recalled because the RRS camera plate doesn't fit properly.



They packed a bunch of 1dx instead. Neuro - you'll need to wait even longer


----------



## Tracy Pinto (Apr 12, 2012)

skitron said:


> Three posts from three brand new ID's that were created today within a span of under 15 minutes.
> 
> Hmmmm..........




Trying to scare the already skittish herd...it is funny no one can detail a problem serious enough that would require a recall.


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Apr 12, 2012)

Yup, they accidentally packed 1D X's into 5D MK III boxes. They don't want a bunch of unhappy customers to file a lawsuit ;D


----------



## LetTheRightLensIn (Apr 12, 2012)

epsiloneri said:


> NoltaN said:
> 
> 
> > This isn't some troll post.
> ...



But why would someone make such a silly thing up and go to trouble to make multiple accounts? Come on.

And it's been proven true now anyway.


----------



## Viggo (Apr 12, 2012)

I'm not sending mine back, I'm sure they put the 1d X af in it, mittens off Canon!!


----------



## Jamesy (Apr 12, 2012)

neuroanatomist said:


> Obviously, it's being recalled because the RRS camera plate doesn't fit properly.


Is this a fact? I have ordered one - or are you just kidding?


----------



## kidnaper (Apr 12, 2012)

Jamesy said:


> neuroanatomist said:
> 
> 
> > Obviously, it's being recalled because the RRS camera plate doesn't fit properly.
> ...


Check it out, there are fittment issues resulting in marking the body.
http://www.canonrumors.com/forum/index.php?topic=5446.0;topicseen


----------



## ocabj (Apr 12, 2012)

RRS issued a voluntary recall on their 5DM3 plates.

Got an email from them last night.


----------



## Orion (Apr 13, 2012)

Astro said:


> Orion said:
> 
> 
> > Admins can see IP sig and know if it is the same person. Usually that's how I get them as a MOD, but there are other tricks via admin panel.
> ...



Well I have caught the same person using different accounts all with the same IP . . . so I was simply talking about experience. Either way, you need to take care once you see posts like that. . . Besdes, most are not smart enough to fool admins and mods.

anyhoot, I really hope there is no recal . . . even though I wuld not mind it (it is what it is), it would be devastating to Canon. But the reason they have the camera in the field durring the pre-production phase is to avoid such issues. .. . if not, then they should have a postproduction phase so that they can test the final model in the field just as long as they did with the pre-production. Otherwise, it would be hard to contemplate how they could miss such a big issue that would result in a recal.


----------



## JR (Apr 13, 2012)

Orion said:


> Otherwise, it would be hard to contemplate how they could miss such a big issue that would result in a recal.



If some how they were "forced" to release faster then they wanted due to market pressure (like the D800 hitting the shelves) then maybe they cut some of the testing short. Just seem odd they the mkIII hits the market before the 1DX.

I think competitive dynamic has influence some of these dates here...


----------



## Orion (Apr 13, 2012)

JR said:


> Orion said:
> 
> 
> > Otherwise, it would be hard to contemplate how they could miss such a big issue that would result in a recal.
> ...



I guess that could be a case for that. . . but I just can't see them working on the camera "in house" where the actual engineers and other technicians go through EVERY setting, and then have the camera go out in the field tested by pros, only to have a major fault with the final production camera. Only a freek fluke could possibly cause such a missed problem. . . . I don't think they were forced to release anything, really. We all know that in photogrpahy forusm alone, it does not matter when a camera is released or if it reaches the stores first or second . . . as long as it is a kick arse camera, it will gather attention and the consumers. And it will be all the rage on the fourms and that will trickle down to the stores. 1Dx is a good example of a non rush (Olympics notwithstanding, for now). . . . BUT, I guess you can say that it is also an example of how fast the mkIII was released, compared to 1Dx, making you wonder if it was a BIT prematurely. :-\


----------



## wickidwombat (Apr 13, 2012)

I wonder where all the "must be user error" posters have run off to now? :


----------



## Wideopen (Apr 13, 2012)

Mt Spokane Photography said:


> Yup, they accidentally packed 1D X's into 5D MK III boxes. They don't want a bunch of unhappy customers to file a lawsuit ;D



I would be furious!


----------



## epsiloneri (Apr 13, 2012)

LetTheRightLensIn said:


> But why would someone make such a silly thing up and go to trouble to make multiple accounts? Come on.


I don't know.... human nature? The internets are full of them.



LetTheRightLensIn said:


> And it's been proven true now anyway.


Like in [CR1], you mean?


----------



## LetTheRightLensIn (Apr 13, 2012)

epsiloneri said:


> LetTheRightLensIn said:
> 
> 
> > But why would someone make such a silly thing up and go to trouble to make multiple accounts? Come on.
> ...



No I mean call up some of the stores in question and they will tell you just what the posters here do. Maybe the stores are confused, but that is a different matter.

The simplest answer is not that the OP was part of some vast paranoid conspiracy but that the OPs were telling what they legitimately were told by certain dealers.


----------



## Hesham (Apr 13, 2012)

lqqkoutboy said:


> Got a call from buydig today on my 5d iii shipment. Their stock arrived today but canon has recalled all current stock and instructed them not to shhip until further notice. Somethjngs up. Anyone have ideas? Now hav wont have a camera for the weekend.



my 5D kit replacement is on the way from onecall.com I called them and they did not hear anything about a recall. the kit is still available in-stock on their website!!


----------



## D.Sim (Apr 13, 2012)

rhommel said:


> how about now?
> 
> http://www.canonrumors.com/2012/04/canon-eos-5d-mark-iii-recall/



That "rumour" doesn't even say anything about a recall, other than it being a possible misunderstanding...


----------



## epsiloneri (Apr 13, 2012)

LetTheRightLensIn said:


> No I mean call up some of the stores in question and they will tell you just what the posters here do.


If _you_ have called up a store and personally confirmed that 5D3's are being recalled (or held), I would believe you. But I don't necessarily believe what 3 newly registered posters claim within 10 min of each other, nor a rumour labelled as [CR1].



LetTheRightLensIn said:


> The simplest answer is not that the OP was part of some vast paranoid conspiracy but that the OPs were telling what they legitimately were told by certain dealers.


You have a pretty low threshold for "Vast paranoid conspiracy"  Anyway, I was just saying that "I am not a troll" is not a very convincing argument, surely you must agree with that.


----------



## D.Sim (Apr 13, 2012)

epsiloneri said:


> <snip>
> 
> I was just saying that "I am not a troll" is not a very convincing argument, surely you must agree with that.



Pretty sure almost everyone would agree with that.


----------



## Jamesy (Apr 13, 2012)

ocabj said:


> RRS issued a voluntary recall on their 5DM3 plates.
> 
> Got an email from them last night.


Thanks for that - my L-Plate has not shipped yet - it looks like I will get the Rev.A version instead.


----------



## samthefish (Apr 13, 2012)

I ordered a body from J&R on the 9th, website said it was expected to ship on the 11th. Nothing shipped yet as of the 13th. If I find out anything from them I'll post it.


----------



## SpartanWarrior (Apr 13, 2012)

I placed my order for the 5D III body from digitalwonderworld in Luxembourg last week and today I got an email that it was sent with fedex with tracking number, so I don't know whats going on maybe just a rumor.


----------



## LetTheRightLensIn (Apr 13, 2012)

D.Sim said:


> epsiloneri said:
> 
> 
> > <snip>
> ...



I am not a crook!


----------

